# cochin rooster/hen



## daurtyjewelz (Feb 16, 2013)

rooster or hen there 10 weeks


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I'd rooster.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

10 weeks? I'd say you have a bouncing baby boy!


----------



## TinyVineyard (Feb 13, 2013)

Rooster. I had a Cochin last year and he started crowing at 11 weeks.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

He's pretty!!


----------



## daurtyjewelz (Feb 16, 2013)

thanks. i hope he doesnt crow i cant have roosters where i at


----------



## daurtyjewelz (Feb 16, 2013)

thanks. i hope he doesnt crow i cant have roosters where i am at.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

He sure is cute!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

He is a doll! I'd guess a he. He is a real cutie!


----------

